# New Marathon Steel Navigator in 2021 - who’s in?



## whywhysee

Hello military watch fans. Marathon just announced via Instagram the current engineering and future release (2021) of their iconic steel Navigator!

Having previously owned a steel Navigator and foolishly let it go I'm all in on this new release!

Who else is in? Would you like to see any changes or prefer that they keep it faithful to the original?

Here is a pic of my sadly departed Navigator.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmdc

That would be awesome if they did

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Strela

Based on the countless Adanac & Marathon versions of this watch I have seen over the years with missing bezel inserts and incorrect crystals, they would be fool not to make at least those two parts identical. People would line up around the block for correct replacements. So, I supposed it goes without saying that I would prefer to see an identical copy at least from the mid case up.

I only dreamed of the day when we could finally tell people where they _could_ find those parts!


----------



## Strela

*IG link*


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_7YQVpjgSU/


----------



## time.to.fly

Sharp watch. Marathon has always intrigued me, this may be my first.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

I own the current plastic one and it’s a fantastic watch, this would be a nice step up


----------



## Burgs

I own 5 Marathons, including a Steel Navigator that Jack Alexyon re-lumed with the face and hands from a plastic Navigator.
I'd buy a new one, as long as the prices don't get stupid like CWC recently did.

As for preference: I'd like to see them offered in both date and no date versions and with a decent water resistance rating.
If you think about it, with the new plastic Navigators having a battery hatch on the back, sapphire crystals and a steel crown, it would be all that hard to fit those guts into a steel case.

I predict that these will be a huge seller for Marathon.


----------



## Deacon211

I’m all in. Bonus points if they had the Marine dialed version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time

Steel with automatic movement and I’d be all over it


----------



## Big Ted

Very interested let’s just wait for the specs and price hopefully it’s auto but could live with quartz.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj




----------



## ZASKAR36

If the specs are right...I'm so in


----------



## that 1 guy

I was hoping they would do this at some point. I hope they opt for drilled lugs, high torque quartz, and at least 100 m water resistance. If the WR isn't increased I see no advantage over the current sapphire navigators which are great watches.


----------



## LastActionJoe

Oh hell yes!

I actually sent them an e-mail a few months back suggesting they re-introduce the navigator in steel! Seeing as they re-gained in popularity and were going for crazy money.
I just hope the price-tag isn't too prohibitive. I'm not going to say they listened to me... but they totally listened to me.


----------



## Mototime

Bought my first Navigator (sapphire) a couple of months ago, and I like it a lot. The steel version looks absolutely great, and if the new version is comparable, I think they’ll be an awesome piece that will be a must have for me. Quartz, mechanical, or auto, it won’t really matter too much, but removable spring bars would be nice to open up the strap options for this great design.


----------



## longstride

I would be in - no doubt. As mentioned above this steel version would be a huge seller.

I guess there are no prototype photos out as yet right.


----------



## jonno83

I am in. Hope it is cheaper than MKII's paradive. 

Also, Marathon...please make the lug size 20mm instead of 19mm on the current navigator.


----------



## Burgs

I've been using 20mm NATOs and ZULU straps on my steel and plastic Navigators with no issues whatsoever.
If anything, the extra bit of tightness keeps the watch on the exact part of the strap that you want it.

Awhile back, one of this forums' photos showed a really nice leather strap on a chronograph known to have 20mm lugs.
When questioned as to the origin of said nice leather strap, the poster confessed that it was a 22mm strap from another watch that he had squished into the 20mm space. I've tried this several times since. It takes a bit more effort to attach the strap, but the results have been most satisfactory - especially when you have a larger watch that makes a 20mm strap look a bit too skinny.

I do not no know, but suspect, that a 19mm lug width facilitates the use of 18mm and 20mm straps without undue
untidiness. On the other hand, it could simply be that some case designer at Marathon was just weird.


----------



## longstride

I think the 19mm lug is because of the original Benrus watch that the Marathon Navigator was based on, so the 19mm size relates to the pre metric measurement of 3/4th's of an inch.


----------



## Roningrad

I’m in. Hope they make it ETA automatic or at least the same options for the SAR to opt for either a Quartz or Automatic.


----------



## Burgs

longstride said:


> I think the 19mm lug is because of the original Benrus watch that the Marathon Navigator was based on, so the 19mm size relates to the pre metric measurement of 3/4th's of an inch.


That makes a lot of sense. :-!


----------



## sgtlmj

I wear my plastic Navigator with the hesalite crystal quite a bit, and love the watch. I got it for around $120 new when they were clearing them out (with mil discount). Based on the prices of their current GPQ and GPM watches, I'd wager the steel-cased Navigators will be up there in price. Still excited for the release, and hope they have a quartz and automatic options. A cheaper quartz with a Maraglo dial would be welcome also, like the original Benrus Type I's.

Also, I predicted this happening back in this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/marathon-sapphire-navigators-sold-out-4994827.html


----------



## Nokie

Not in love with the case shape or the bezel curvature. 

Believe I will pass on this one, although I am a Marathon fan.


----------



## Camguy

longstride said:


> I think the 19mm lug is because of the original Benrus watch that the Marathon Navigator was based on, so the 19mm size relates to the pre metric measurement of 3/4th's of an inch.


So _that's_ why. Fascinating bit of info.

As for the watch,









I'd like to see a completely sterile dial, but at least it doesn't say US Government on it.


----------



## J Fix

I have 3 Marathon’s currently, would be happy to add this one.


----------



## mtnmdc

I have a TSAR and am definitely going to be on the lookout for this. I had the plastic one but utterly destroyed it in about a year.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

I hope for two things:

MANDATORY: Offer quartz version no matter what.
OPTIONAL: Offer a Maraglo version so that the lume doesn't die down over the years.


----------



## sgtlmj

CCJ said:


> I hope for two things:
> 
> MANDATORY: Offer quartz version no matter what.
> OPTIONAL: Offer a Maraglo version so that the lume doesn't die down over the years.


With you on both points. If they do a Maraglo I hope it's a Type 1 dial like the SAR. I've seen 15 year old SARs that still glow like a brand new Seiko Monster. That lume is no joke.


----------



## Bob1035

I had the plastic version, and it moved along fairly quickly. The steel version is very intriguing though!


----------



## Robbie_roy

I was Googling “Marathon Navigator Steel” and this thread popped up as a nice surprise. I’m sure the current resin version is indestructible, but I’ve been eyeing the vintage steel-cased ones for a while. This is great news. I hope it’s still slated for 2021 and that COVID hasn’t hurt the company. 

Anyone know why Marathon discontinued the classic steel case Navigator in the first place? It seems like such an obvious “hero” product the company would’ve kept around.


----------



## Burgs

Just speculation, but I expect that it has something (or everything) to do with low bids for military contracts.
At the time Marathon's main competitor(s) for tritium watch military contracts was Traser and maybe Stocker and Yale. The "resin" (plastic) case would have cut production costs by quite a bit. Keep in mind also, that what Uncle Sam pays for these watches is a LOT less than civilian MSRP, so every penny counts.

I have both the Steel Navigator and the plastic version. I like them both, but the Steel Navigator is a much nicer watch, IMO. If the price of the new Steel Navigator isn't silly, I'll likely get one. After the first wave of buying the prices will come down anyway, if one knows where to look.


----------



## CCJ

Burgs said:


> Just speculation, but I expect that it has something (or everything) to do with low bids for military contracts.
> At the time Marathon's main competitor(s) for tritium watch military contracts was Traser and maybe Stocker and Yale. The "resin" (plastic) case would have cut production costs by quite a bit. Keep in mind also, that what Uncle Sam pays for these watches is a LOT less than civilian MSRP, so every penny counts.
> 
> I have both the Steel Navigator and the plastic version. I like them both, but the Steel Navigator is a much nicer watch, IMO. If the price of the new Steel Navigator isn't silly, I'll likely get one. After the first wave of buying the prices will come down anyway, if one knows where to look.


I also think the resin case goes well with the concept of the issued watch as disposable, which for military use, it is because the tritium will fade. So for military issue it doesn't make sense to pay more for a steel case when the watch will be out of service in some years.


----------



## Burgs

Good point.


----------



## jcombs1

Burgs said:


> Just speculation, but I expect that it has something (or everything) to do with low bids for military contracts.
> At the time Marathon's main competitor(s) for tritium watch military contracts was Traser and maybe Stocker and Yale. The "resin" (plastic) case would have cut production costs by quite a bit. Keep in mind also, that what Uncle Sam pays for these watches is a LOT less than civilian MSRP, so every penny counts.
> 
> I have both the Steel Navigator and the plastic version. I like them both, but the Steel Navigator is a much nicer watch, IMO. If the price of the new Steel Navigator isn't silly, I'll likely get one. After the first wave of buying the prices will come down anyway, if one knows where to look.


I will likely buy one too but I'm a deal hunter by nature and don't know where to look for potential lower pricing after the first wave. Would you be willing to provide some hints?


----------



## 307

I'm in! Hope they do it!


----------



## nedh

Very exciting. I’m also eyeing the MSAR in arctic white.


----------



## jcombs1

While we wait, I ordered this Time Arrow model from eBay for $80. It's not great but it's not terrible either. I wanted to try the size and aesthetics and think I like both.


----------



## Shred2001

I've got mostly automatic dive watches so pardon the dumb noob question, but are they all fixed spring bars? I was looking at the "fibreshell" versions and I see drilled lugs.


----------



## that 1 guy

the fibershell version is a fixed lug as well. I have converted mine to a drilled lug type set up but the metal you see is fixed in place.


----------



## CCJ

Rotate North sells a “Tempest” that’s also a steel Navigator. Have not heard any feedback on it though. It uses C7 luminova which looks green in daylight and I’m not sure the green works for me.


----------



## Burgs

I checked out the Tempest on the Rotate North Website. It says that they use 100% vegan rubber in their straps.
Thank goodness. If there's one thing I won't abide on a watch, it's animal-based rubber.


----------



## jcombs1

CCJ said:


> Rotate North sells a "Tempest" that's also a steel Navigator. Have not heard any feedback on it though. It uses C7 luminova which looks green in daylight and I'm not sure the green works for me.


That watch looks nice. I find it hard to believe it's 15mm thick, especially being quartz. Is the crystal really that domed?


----------



## BigBluefish

Interested, depending on price. The recent Benarus reissue, and the current crop of CWCs have exceeded what my wallet can tolerate. I have a PRS-18q and CWC RN quartz diver and would like to add a Marathon to the collection.

Quartz is fine (and would keep the cost down...well, we would hope, right?) and MaraGlo would be preferable to tritium.


----------



## Gtiguy

Benrus. Benarus is a different brand. Though much loved by me. 😉😊


----------



## longstride

'Benarus' in now 'Raven'


----------



## redhed18

longstride said:


> 'Benarus' in now 'Raven'


Not _exactly, the short version as I understand is..._
Steve and Ralf used to work together,
Steve had Raven, Ralf had Benarus ... and they tried the unfortunate bi-eponymous "Stevral" branding for a bit.
That all came apart and now they operating independently again, and so Ralf has Benarus and Steve has Raven

Anyway, back to the topic at hand, I would REALLY be for one of those 2021 Marathon models.


----------



## Diver Dan

longstride said:


> I think the 19mm lug is because of the original Benrus watch that the Marathon Navigator was based on, so the 19mm size relates to the pre metric measurement of 3/4th's of an inch.


There's a long backstory with official nato strap widths. The blog section of af0210strap.com has a good history section, if you're interested. The original RAF natos were 5/8" (16mm), apparently. This slowly evolved to 17mm then even-sized metric 18/20mm. I'm not certain but the 19mm size may have crept in from US or Japan in the late 60's divers watch boom.


----------



## Mark Greenman

I really hope that the Stainless Navigator will have a Tritium second hand. Thats whats kept me from buying the regular navigator.

A ceramic bezel might also be nice, but not essential. Although I do like the scratch resistance that would offer vs a anodized aluminum bezel.


----------



## Hammermountain

Super stoked for this, but wonder when it will actually be released. Here's hoping for a simple ETA automatic with the same size and proportions as the old versions.


----------



## Mark Greenman

Hit them up on FB, seems the SS Navigator is still a go, and due to be released this year.


----------



## Diver Dan

Looks like Marathon’s stainless steel GP automatic reissue has already sold out. Their quartz version is currently on special but no sign yet of the steel Navigator.


----------



## quantoid

Love my GP SS Reissue and it has become my daily wear now. There’s something magical about waking up in the morning and hand-winding a watch. It’s also extremely comfortable. I really hope the SS Navigator has a hand-winding or automatic movement. Will definitely get it the day it drops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nixon451

Any updates on the timeline for the SS Navigator?


----------



## Burgs

Crickets....


----------



## Ketchup time

Automatic with Adanac on the dial 🤔


----------



## scooby

It’s the one watch I’m anxiously waiting for this year! Hopefully we hear something soon. Even a teaser pic would be nice.


----------



## Ketchup time

Anyone have any updates? Will it be available as an automatic?








Hoping for a rerelease of the Adanac but with an auto movement.


----------



## spydie fanatic

Mark Greenman said:


> I really hope that the Stainless Navigator will have a Tritium second hand. Thats whats kept me from buying the regular navigator.
> 
> A ceramic bezel might also be nice, but not essential. Although I do like the scratch resistance that would offer vs a anodized aluminum bezel.


Funny enough I emailed them about the tritium tube on the second hand...shortly there after it appeared on the gsar...maybe they do listen sometimes? I'm all over this if they release it.


----------



## jcombs1

Teaser pic


----------



## scooby

Thanks for sharing. I’d love a bigger version of the GP quartz. I had the 36mil version. I liked it but wished it were a bit bigger. The other navigator in the pic, if all steel… a thick coated PVD?


----------



## jcombs1

Looks like PVD. Both are Quartz but one has a battery hatch and the other has a screw back case and only 3atm. Enough for a pilot’s watch, I guess.


----------



## scooby

Maybe one with a bezel and one without!? I would be all over the steel version without bezel. I really hope that’s the case. Looks like 2 different watches though. One caseback says GP quartz and one says Navigator.


----------



## Burgs

Just One Person's Point Of View:
It's been over a year since Marathon made its Steel Navigator "announcement". Quite frankly, I've long since lost interest and have moved on to other purchases. Maybe in the future Marathon will stifle their marketing suits until such time as the production folks can fulfill the resultant immediate wave of customer demand. If you can't meet the immediate customer demand for impulse purchases, the impulse soon turns to apathy as the customer soon realizes that the product is something that they can: A) Easily live without, or; B) The customer has discovered something better.
I'm sure that Marathon will cite Covid as an excuse, but that's everybody's fallback for poor performance now, and a lot of people aren't buying it any more. No pun intended.


----------



## Plissken

jcombs1 said:


> Looks like PVD. Both are Quartz but one has a battery hatch and the other has a screw back case and only 3atm. Enough for a pilot's watch, I guess.


I'm pretty sure those are just two of their existing watches with a USAF slogan on them, the GP Quartz and the Sapphire Composite Navigator. I emailed them about it a month ago and got no reply. I'm assuming that this is at the 'twinkle in the eye of the marketing department' stage and at the very earliest would be 2022. I would like to see this SS nav but I'm not holding my breath!! If it's just going to be a tritium vial quartz you might as well buy a 90/91 gallet nav, unless it has a sapphire crystal like the new nav which might be more interesting.


----------



## jcombs1

Plissken said:


> I'm pretty sure those are just two of their existing watches with a USAF slogan on them, the GP Quartz and the Sapphire Composite Navigator. I emailed them about it a month ago and got no reply. I'm assuming that this is at the 'twinkle in the eye of the marketing department' stage and at the very earliest would be 2022. I would like to see this SS nav but I'm not holding my breath!! If it's just going to be a tritium vial quartz you might as well buy a 90/91 gallet nav, unless it has a sapphire crystal like the new nav which might be more interesting.


I hope you're wrong as I don't have much interest in a 30 year old watch. I still expect to see a SS version in 2021 but really thought we would have seen it by now.


----------



## Plissken

jcombs1 said:


> I hope you're wrong as I don't have much interest in a 30 year old watch. I still expect to see a SS version in 2021 but really thought we would have seen it by now.


Yeah there is that, I had an NOS 1988 navigator but have had to have the movement fixed/serviced twice, and as for the seals lol well i wouldn't want to get it near water. Having spare parts and replacement crystals going forward would be nice, so an all new model would be great. I would have thought we would have seen some previews at least. I'm just guessing, in lieu of any hard facts or evidence beyond the announcement from before.


----------



## spydie fanatic

All over it when it comes out for sale...but...we're going to have to pay a pretty penny for it: All stainless steel case modified for an elapsed timing ring, sapphire crystal and most likely a screw down crown...I think the original steel ones might have been screw down crown if I remember right...this is going to put it in the ballpark of $450 - $520 most likely...somewhere in-between a gp ss and a tsar. If there is an automatic movement option, it will be priced between a gp ss mechanical and a gsar.


----------



## Plissken

spydie fanatic said:


> All over it when it comes out for sale...but...we're going to have to pay a pretty penny for it: All stainless steel case modified for an elapsed timing ring, sapphire crystal and most likely a screw down crown...I think the original steel ones might have been screw down crown if I remember right...this is going to put it in the ballpark of $450 - $520 most likely...somewhere in-between a gp ss and a tsar. If there is an automatic movement option, it will be priced between a gp ss mechanical and a gsar.


I would guess a lot higher for just a quartz. Yeah the 80s and 90s had a screw down crown.


----------



## jcombs1

spydie fanatic said:


> All over it when it comes out for sale...but...we're going to have to pay a pretty penny for it: All stainless steel case modified for an elapsed timing ring, sapphire crystal and most likely a screw down crown...I think the original steel ones might have been screw down crown if I remember right...this is going to put it in the ballpark of $450 - $520 most likely...somewhere in-between a gp ss and a tsar. If there is an automatic movement option, it will be priced between a gp ss mechanical and a gsar.


I would have guessed a little higher, $750 is a number that's in my head, even for the quartz. I hope I'm wrong and you're right


----------



## natrmrz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

Feels like this idea is dying on the vine, haven't seen or heard anything about it from Marathon so I doubt a 2021 release is still happening (unless they're being really secretive?).


----------



## Burgs

Yeah, I've pretty much lost interest. I have an original, so my impulse purchase urge has grown old and withered away. If Marathon had any marketing smarts at all, they would've kept mum until they had a few thousand Navigators ready to go and then release them with an ad campaign to get the juices flowing.
The "Maybe Coming To a Store Near You - But We Don't Know When, If Ever" approach doesn't work.


----------



## spd707

Would love to see it with an automatic movement.


----------



## Plissken

I was talking to Marathon customer service and thought I'd ask them about the steel navigator and they said they had no information and any news would be posted to social media, which seems to be their standard answer for most things.


----------



## brdl04

Still no updates on Steel Navigator.


----------



## CCJ

For those interested, Rotate North is re-releasing the Tempest, which is nearly a steel Navigator. Lume is not as bright, but might scratch the itch for some. A real shame the Marathon Steel Navigator seems to have stalled...


----------



## kmmcguinn

👀


__
http://instagr.am/p/CUxYZD9NZ3b/


----------



## whywhysee

Possible good news on the Navigator front!!!

Marathon has posted on Instagram: “Our newest release is soaring in tomorrow” 

Closeup of a dial with the US Airforce logo:









It’s gotta be the new steel Navigator right???

Edit: kmmcguinn beat me to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee

Alas - stymied once more. 

The new model appears to be an official USAF version with the same black composite case. 

Left waiting for the S/S version once again….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmmcguinn

_** sad trombone **_


----------



## Hoppyjr

Unfollowing….because it’s never gonna happen. :lol:


----------



## Plissken

Hoppyjr said:


> Unfollowing….because it’s never gonna happen. :lol:


yeah everyone is discussing it based on no recent news so if you get a notification about that every time (e.g. right now lol) it can get wearing. Perhaps we should have a gentleman's agreement to not post until there is some actual news? ;-D Until we get an announcement from Marathon this is dead in the water.


----------



## Puck

Spoke to Jason at Marathon. He assures me that while there is no set date for this project, it is something they're doing. Admittedly, this isn't official in any way, but at least Marathon are aware of the demand and taking it seriously.


----------



## CCJ

A big let down, and a missed opportunity. Oh well.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

yep assumed that the new release was the SS version, disappointing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtaco

I smashed the pre-order button the instant I got the email thinking it was the steel version. Only after did I realize I was so wrong... sigh. I'm moving onto the CWC SBS Diver instead of waiting any longer for this one.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

Any updates on this? Would love to have a new version of the classic steel navi.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

seems dead on arrival 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

Benrus is releasing a Type II in July.


----------



## scooby

It’s too bad. They would sell like hotcakes. I’ve had 3 Tsars and sold them all. Just too thick, top heavy, and proportions are just off. I own the new sapphire navigator. It’s spot on, but it’s just missing that quality feel. A steel version would be Goldilocks.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

I see a reply to a comment from 12 weeks ago, seems like it still may happen?













__
http://instagr.am/p/B_7YQVpjgSU/


----------



## Burgs

Well, they certainly blew that one. Maybe they meant 2031. 
Used to be excited about the "new" Steel Navigator, now I'm just peeved.
They should've kept their traps shut until they had a production run ready to ship.
Whoever was responsible for this fiasco must've jumped ship and went on to orchestrate the MoonSwatch debut.


----------



## HABUMIKE

Paul Ramon said:


> Benrus is releasing a Type II in July.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

There’s always the Mk II Paradive. Oh, wait… you can’t buy one of those, either.


----------



## Paul Ramon

HABUMIKE said:


> Where did you hear this?


Correspondence with Benrus


----------



## HABUMIKE

Paul Ramon said:


> Correspondence with Benrus


Thanks!


----------



## Plissken

LosAngelesTimer said:


> There’s always the Mk II Paradive. Oh, wait… you can’t buy one of those, either.


You can never buy anything from MkII, they are almost as bad as Smiths.


----------



## Plissken

LosAngelesTimer said:


> There’s always the Mk II Paradive. Oh, wait… you can’t buy one of those, either.


So we're going from non-existent but compact Navigator reissue to heavier and portlier Type 2 reissue to the full ass and extra thick Paradive with helium escape valve that weighs 98g without the strap!!


----------



## brdl04

Paul Ramon said:


> Correspondence with Benrus


 Marathon has been rumored as well. Bet its the same case manufacturer....


----------



## Burgs

Could be, I suppose, but the original steel navigator is less portly than the original Benrus Type 1, etc.


----------



## Plissken

brdl04 said:


> Marathon has been rumored as well. Bet its the same case manufacturer....


I doubt it, there are so many manufacturers making variants on the case, I don't think Benrus would want Marathon using the same case as both their type 1 and future 2, it would detract from their uniqueness and fancy image, and I don't think Marathon would want to do it either for the above reasons.


----------



## Paul Ramon

Type II







www.benrus.com


----------



## Plissken

Paul Ramon said:


> Type II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.benrus.com


What is it with the movement choices for the Type 1 and 2? They put a Sellita SW200 in the slightly oversized DTU reissue, which is a better movement than the Soprod I think but the watch is a third of the price of the Type 2.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

Plissken said:


> What is it with the movement choices for the Type 1 and 2? They put a Sellita SW200 in the slightly oversized DTU reissue, which is a better movement than the Soprod I think but the watch is a third of the price of the Type 2.


Yeah, it's a bit of an odd choice. They took it in the shorts for the movement in the Type 1 reissue, you'd think they's just go mainstream/conventional Swiss movement for this one. But they did lower the price. I own the type 1 reissue and it has lived up to it's billing as the ultimate beater, so I guess all else doesn't matter. I do think it was priced a little too high though. Hopefully they include a strap that's sized for regular humans instead of those with 8" tree trunk arms


----------



## Plissken

Dean_Clevername said:


> Yeah, it's a bit of an odd choice. They took it in the shorts for the movement in the Type 1 reissue, you'd think they's just go mainstream/conventional Swiss movement for this one. But they did lower the price. I own the type 1 reissue and it has lived up to it's billing as the ultimate beater, so I guess all else doesn't matter. I do think it was priced a little too high though. Hopefully they include a strap that's sized for regular humans instead of those with 8" tree trunk arms


All 3 look cool, I just wish the DTU was smaller.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

Plissken said:


> All 3 look cool, I just wish the DTU was smaller.


Yeah its a bit of a shame, but I guess they were going after folks who wanted a larger Hamilton? 

FWIW I absolutely love the Type 1. Definitely pick one up (or the type II) if you can. Reissues are cheap compared to vintage. They're an absolute beast, feel invincible and you can use them as the originals were intended without ruining piece of history. 

The design is spectacular and it is a great example of how case design can completely disguise case dimensions. The on-paper dimensions are basically unrelated to how it wears on the wrist. It has a thin mid-case, sits nice and low on the wrist, has that lovely domed crystal and bezel and case contours that mirror that slope. It's a genuine masterpiece, irrespective of the military history


----------



## Jim C.

Dean_Clevername said:


> The design is spectacular and it is a great example of how case design can completely disguise case dimensions. The on-paper dimensions are basically unrelated to how it wears on the wrist. It has a thin mid-case, sits nice and low on the wrist, has that lovely domed crystal and bezel and case contours that mirror that slope. It's a genuine masterpiece, irrespective of the military history


I agree absolutely. I love the way my original Type II feels but get paranoid every time I wear it. I may have to pick up a re-issue so I can enjoy it without worrying.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

Jim C. said:


> I agree absolutely. I love the way my original Type II feels but get paranoid every time I wear it. I may have to pick up a re-issue so I can enjoy it without worrying.
> 
> View attachment 16755649


Noting beats that! And that intact bezel insert


----------



## Plissken

will wait for some video reviews. would be good to compare with the Marathon reissue before the Benrus sells out?!!! 1000 Type 1 sold very slowly, no wonder they only made 500 Type 2s.


----------



## Ketchup time

So, will Marathon release an automatic steel Navi with a 20 mm lug width like the Benrus?
If marathon releases basically the type 2 but with Adanac on the dial I’m in!


----------



## Plissken

I would rather have a Marathon reissue than a Benrus homage, as Marathon has continuous history whereas Benrus isn't really the same company. Who is to say Benrus won't go bust again in a few years, someone else will buy the brand, and start knocking out Type 1s and 2s?


----------



## Burgs

Only The Shadow knows...


----------



## mbnv992

Supposedly someone from one of the Marathon Facebook groups who is very close with marathon said the Steel Navigator is being released this year. 

I’ll believe it when I see it.


----------



## kmmcguinn

mbnv992 said:


> Supposedly someone from one of the Marathon Facebook groups who is very close with marathon said the Steel Navigator is being released this year.
> 
> I’ll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Plissken

Can admin change the year in the thread title from 2021 to 2023?


----------



## Paul Ramon

Curious to hear feedback from anyone that’s picked up a Benrus Type II re-issue.


----------



## Burgs

Plissken said:


> Can admin change the year in the thread title from 2021 to 2023?


Might wanna hold off on that for a minute. It might end up being 2024 or 2025.


----------



## kmmcguinn

Paul Ramon said:


> Curious to hear feedback from anyone that’s picked up a Benrus Type II re-issue.


The Benrus re-issues have all been really well received. I haven't seen a bad word written about any of them yet. I thought about just going ahead and getting the Benrus since the Marathon model is taking so long but it is a very different watch: 

It's about 2mm thicker than the current marathon Navigators
Superluminova instead of tritium tubes
Automatic only with no quartz option
It's over $1000 USD more than the current navigators - I would imagine that the eventually MSRP of a steel Marathon would be a few hundred higher but no where near the $1500 that Benrus costs
I'll keep holding out for a steel Marathon. The Benrus is a little out of my league for a watch I would think of as grab-and-go beater.


----------



## Jncky

Marathon responded to a user on Instagram regarding the steel navigator:
Thank you for reaching out, after unprecedented production challenges due to the pandemic we are currently in the process of tooling for this highly anticipated timepiece. We will be sharing a release date closer to the launch. To be one of the first to know about the official launch details for the Stainless Steel Pilot's Navigator, as well as other exclusive information and discounts, please feel free to sign up for our newsletter on our website (link in bio). 

Source: Marathon Watch Company on Instagram: "When you're soaring among the clouds, accurate timing is everything. Check out our quick tutorial to get the most of your 46mm Jumbo Diver/Pilot's Automatic Chronograph (CSAR). Now until August 25th, get 15% off the 46mm CSAR, and 20% off The Official USAF™ Collection during our #AviationWeek Sale. Tap to shop the watch. #MarathonWatch #BestInTheLongRun"


----------



## Burgs

Nah...


----------



## Plissken

Jncky said:


> Marathon responded to a user on Instagram regarding the steel navigator:
> Thank you for reaching out, after unprecedented production challenges due to the pandemic we are currently in the process of tooling for this highly anticipated timepiece. We will be sharing a release date closer to the launch. To be one of the first to know about the official launch details for the Stainless Steel Pilot's Navigator, as well as other exclusive information and discounts, please feel free to sign up for our newsletter on our website (link in bio).
> 
> Source: Marathon Watch Company on Instagram: "When you're soaring among the clouds, accurate timing is everything. Check out our quick tutorial to get the most of your 46mm Jumbo Diver/Pilot's Automatic Chronograph (CSAR). Now until August 25th, get 15% off the 46mm CSAR, and 20% off The Official USAF™ Collection during our #AviationWeek Sale. Tap to shop the watch. #MarathonWatch #BestInTheLongRun"


that's pmuch been their standard response for the past 2 years, 'see the mailing list or social media for updates'


----------



## Burgs

Plissken said:


> that's pmuch been their standard response for the past 2 years, 'see the mailing list or social media for updates'


I strongly suspect that if/when the navigator is finally, if ever, released the price will be in the WTF category.
I have an original, so unless it has something special like a lumed bezel or maybe a date window, *and *the price is right, then I'll pass.
The original excitement of the anticipated but nonexistent release has looooooooong evaporated. Marathon has absolutely no concept of the sales value of immediate gratification.


----------



## whywhysee

Just stumbled upon this old pic. Should have never let it go!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plissken

Paul Ramon said:


> Curious to hear feedback from anyone that’s picked up a Benrus Type II re-issue.


I don't see many Type II video reviews except for that one badly shot one, which is in contrast to the Type I youtube reviews, there are quite a few, which might suggest the Type II isn't so popular.


----------



## Plissken

Any time now we'll get that email in our inbox from Marathon saying it is being launched!! xD


----------



## Engi

We hope so ...


----------



## Burgs

Well, it's only been nearly 2 years. Right now it's up there with the Easter Bunny and Elf On A Shelf.
The thing is, if Marathon ever _does_ make an new Steel Navigator, the price is guaranteed to be ridiculous, as Marathon has moved away from their bang for the buck military watch sales model to the high priced military -esque boutique fashion watch sales model. In the last few years some of their watches have doubled in price.
Here's an idea: Martahon has had thousands of Steel Navigators in stock for years now, and they're just waiting for the price to triple from what they would've sold for back when - and then they'll spring 'em on us out of the blue.😇
In a similar vein, Ford Motor Company as just announced the release of the 1958 Edsel in their 2023 product lineup.


----------



## Plissken

Burgs said:


> Well, it's only been nearly 2 years. Right now it's up there with the Easter Bunny and Elf On A Shelf.
> The thing is, if Marathon ever _does_ make an new Steel Navigator, the price is guaranteed to be ridiculous, as Marathon has moved away from their bang for the buck military watch sales model to the high priced military -esque boutique fashion watch sales model. In the last few years some of their watches have doubled in price.
> Here's an idea: Martahon has had thousands of Steel Navigators in stock for years now, and they're just waiting for the price to triple from what they would've sold for back when - and then they'll spring 'em on us out of the blue.😇
> In a similar vein, Ford Motor Company as just announced the release of the 1958 Edsel in their 2023 product lineup.


I'd wager that comment they made on their instagram post about having the tooling ready was an exaggeration.


----------



## brdl04

Burgs said:


> Well, it's only been nearly 2 years. Right now it's up there with the Easter Bunny and Elf On A Shelf.
> The thing is, if Marathon ever _does_ make an new Steel Navigator, the price is guaranteed to be ridiculous, as Marathon has moved away from their bang for the buck military watch sales model to the high priced military -esque boutique fashion watch sales model. In the last few years some of their watches have doubled in price.
> Here's an idea: Martahon has had thousands of Steel Navigators in stock for years now, and they're just waiting for the price to triple from what they would've sold for back when - and then they'll spring 'em on us out of the blue.😇
> In a similar vein, Ford Motor Company as just announced the release of the 1958 Edsel in their 2023 product lineup.


There is still hope for 2023, but if thier new 3 piece strap is any indication ($225) whenthe government cannot buy 5000 for wartime use the cost is passed down to the consumer. As much as id like to see a $1,000 SW200 based Steel navigator, it is going to probably be more like $1000+ ETA Quartz or $2000 SW200 based Steel navigator. lol


----------



## whywhysee

Gave up on my steel navigator dreams.

Ended up pulling the trigger on a new grey maple GSAR at a price more in line with their previous pricing model. In transit as I type. 

Should scratch my tritium itch for now…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

I read somewhere that Marathon is having issues with their new nuclear fission power system, and that they expect an extended delay.


----------

